# failed MOT on rear light



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

sent the bus in for a MOT today and got the bad news that it had failed on the nsr indicator, as its an LED unit anything less than 50 per cent light and it fails, he said it could be the resistor unit, so i got it home and just swapped the left with the right and then bingo its just the light, but the problem lies with trying to locate a replacement. already spoke to olearys and they wanted a photo sending.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Replacement resistor or whole light unit??


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

This will be a standard part, what markings are on it?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Are you referring to the high level rear light?

If so and in either case if you can identify who manufactured the lamp looking for either Hella or Jokon then the following companies should be able to assist.

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

she needs a Led bulb for the near side rear indicator light. there should be a number on the side of the original bulb that you can quote when searching.
Have you tried an accessory shop.

cabby


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Cabby,

Sorry I missed the clarification on the location. The two links provided will still be appropriate.

kalamitty, if you can confirm the model and model year of your Auto-Cruise and subject to it being after Swift bought the name then I can locate the part on the Swift parts system for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It\'s always helpful when questions are asked for the poster to give the name and model of the motorhome. According to the vehicle description in the left hand panel the motorhome in question is a Compass but Compass what?


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry i didn\'t give more details ( got a lot on mind sorting out probate etc.) the model is a autocruise pioneer renoir, 2005 its before swift bought them, the model has three seperate round lamps on each side, it is the near side indicator ( amber) and it is a full unit ie not just replace bulbs, the markings on the rear of the lamp are AB8 pmma 12v. PO41020C. sealed unit only two wires out of the back, will take the failed unit into glossop caravans fri. so their storeman can check if they have them in stock.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Kalamitty,

Thanks for the more detailed description, I don\'t think this is Hella or Jokon who use LED rings to surround an existing light fitting. It could be Perei, have a look here http://www.perei.co.uk/products?page=shop.browse&category_id=29

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> \\\"kalamitty\\\" said:
> 
> 
> > AB8 pmma 12v. PO41020C.
> ...


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Kalamitty, good luck in your search.
When you do manage to track down this light would you be so kind as to post here telling us where you got it - as its possibly only a matter of time until we have similar problems. Thanks.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

yes mike 48 it the left panel it does say compass, i used to have a compass calypso when i joined but i changed and didn\'t alter my details opps! and yes i have searched ebay ziltch on there. will let you know if i\'m successful.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry rayc had a look and they are too big, i have just measured mine and it is 100mm dia


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> kalamitty said:
> 
> 
> > sorry rayc had a look and they are too big, i have just measured mine and it is 100mm dia
> ...


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the link rayc, they seem like they would do, i took the light unit in to glossop caravans to check it and they are getting me a pair, their supplier has them in stock.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

good news, can you ask for the part number please and post it on here. Thanks.

cabby


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

cabby will do, i'll see if they have a ID sticker on.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

well the replacement lights have turned up at a price £160 for the pair, there is no markings/part numbers different from the original, but the parts lady told me they got them through o'learys. hope this helps anyone else.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

good job i bought a pair as the other one had started to pack up.


----------

